# is there a danger to baby from pressing on the soft spot?



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm shaking right now, I'm usually pretty good with a web search, but I can't find anything. here's the story...

My husband's uncle's wife just had a set of twins, they are 2 months old. they live in Venezuela. their neighbor came to visit, while mom of the twins was in the kitchen, neighbor took one twin to her own home. Mom of the twins came out and was missing baby. frantically knocking on neighbor's door, neighbor would not open door, finally when neighbor opened door and returned twin, baby had indentation/finger mark on soft spot.







THIS IS THE SECOND TIME THIS HAPPENED!!! (WTF???!?!?!?!?!)

I said to take baby to hospital. Is there any risk to baby? Does anyone know? what kind of person sticks their finger in a baby's soft spot??? I also said to call the police. It would be a violation of MDC agreement to say what I would have done if anyone did this to me or my babies. I'm sure you can use your imagination. Plus, if this twisted neighbor is so f-ed in the head that she sticks her finger in the baby's soft spot, what else did she do?


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I don't know.







That sounds horrible though. I hope she gets the baby checked out.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

How the heck hard was it that there was an indentation? :shock: It should spring right back up if the baby is well hydrated unless someone really jabbed something (finger or blunt object) into the spot pretty hard...but even then, I'd probably think there would be some bruising or bleeding...

And why on earth does the neighbor continue to kidnap that baby without anyone stopping him or asking him to stop?!


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

the neighbor is a woman and apparently waits until mom is otherwise distracted and runs off with baby. she claims she only wanted to show her brother how cute the baby was... here is the really creepy thing: Neighbor has a sister that lives in Miami. Sister is flying all the way to Venezuela, has never met mom of twins, only to see the twins... I'm terrified that crazy neighbor and Miami sister want to kidnap one of the babies...

My husband's other uncle is actually a pediatrician and also lives in Venezuela, he is gong to examine baby and soft spot as soon as he can, this weekend. (they live several hours apart).

The indentation is an actual finger print. She literally stuck her thumb or another finger in the soft spot leaving a finger print and nail mark.

From what I've read online, it seems that while it appears to us that the only thing between the baby's brain and us is a thin piece of skin, but in all reality there is protective tissue. I'm still worried about those babies and their crazy neighbor.

Who does that kind of thing?


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

thats weird that someone is flying in from out of the country to see a random set of twins.... and scary too!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

There's got to be a way to keep crazy neighbor lady out of the house. Aren't there locks?


----------

